# storm



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

storm
painted by paul
in acrylic http://pdmart.blogspot.com


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

I enjoy this painting, the shades of blue, with the additional hint of some white add to the effect, of the storm in the painting.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> Lots of movement in this painting. It's dark and gloomy and dangerous looking - wouldn't want to be in the middle of that storm on a boat!


My thoughts exactly. This is a powerful painting. Great work!


----------

